# Is there a trick to removing the control panel cover?



## jtsillas (12 mo ago)

I need to replace the chute deflector cables on my Storm 3090. The cables route under the control panel and attach to the left control lever. Looks like removing the panel cover should give access to the cable yoke. There are some hex screws fastening the cover but the control levers have knobs on them which look welded on. Is there a trick to getting these off without damaging anything. I just want to remove the cover so I can get access to the cable ends.


----------



## jtsillas (12 mo ago)

I chanced it and tried prying off the knobs with an adjustable wrench and a block of wood. Actually they came off easily. Not even a scratch.

Also noticed that the cable yoke for the defelctor is fastened onto the control bracket with four 3/8 hex. Once the knob is off I should be able to remove that from under the control bracket without touching anything else.


----------

